# Dry Mince Dahl



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Do any of the TOT guys have the recipe?


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Do any of the TOT guys have the recipe?


See your same thread started 12/10/11 on same issue. I did and downloaded the recipe from one of the replies. I myself love yellow split peas and regularly make Pease Pudding . Wife will be attempting to make this mince Dahl a.s.a.p
Dahl curry was my favourite meal on board BP tankers when Indian crew on.


----------



## offcumdum sanddancer (Aug 30, 2006)

I write this recipe some time ago, can't remember when though. Search for posts by me, I haven't done that many

Keith


----------



## offcumdum sanddancer (Aug 30, 2006)

BP DAHL CURRY

Dahl curry. This was a favourite for Sunday lunch menu during the mid seventies, if I remember correctly. Sunday lunch for us dayworkers (and 4-8 watchkeepers) then was followed by a study of the deckhead followed by a closer study of the back of the eyelids. I had not seen it or heard of it for many years and, when real spices were available here in sunny South Shields I decided to have a go at recreating it. If you have had a search for it on google or the like you will only find recipies for the dahl bit, rather than the BP creation or 'made up BP only' recipe, as a whole.

First on the plate is a bed of plain white boiled rice, I find that basmatti rice gives the best results.

Next is the dhal or dal or dahl is the lentil puree bit next on the heap, and can be made from either one, or a mixture of various dahls. You can experiment to get the best result. Try standard red lentils, or any of these. Toor, chana, kala, mung, urad, masoor or rajma dahls. See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dal

Third up was the dry fried minced meat. Try either beef, lamb, or even turkey. I think that beef would be most authentic, if authentic is the correct description for what I think was a wholy contrived dish, devised at sea school?

Topped of with crispy fried onion or battered fried onions.

Now for the recipe which is my latest try:

Rice. You don't want me to tell you how to cook rice, do you? T'will be directions for sucking eggs next!


Dahl.
6 to 8 ounces of dahls
1 large onion chopped up finely
couple cloves garlic
spices - teaspoon each of ground ***min, coriander, tumeric, chilli, black pepper and garam masala. If these are not readily available try buying a packet of Shan dal curry mix, (available from Ahmed's food supermarket, near the mosque in Laygate) If not living 'on Tyne', try a couple of tablespoons of mild curry paste mix such as Nazir's or Patak's.
1 -2 tablespoons concentrated tomato puree.


Clean and soak desired dahls for minimum of an hour. Drain. Cover with water to about twice their volume, and bring to the boil. Cook until the water is absorbed by the lentils and they are quite soft. Add boiling water if necessary to keep from becoming too thick and burning on the bottom. Not too much water either, don't want it too runny. Meanwhile, cook the onion and garlic in a little oil or ghee and when transparent add the curry paste or powder. After a few minutes, when the spices are infused, tip the lot into the boiling dahl. Stir in the tomato puree. You may also want to add a very small pinch of MSG (I do) The dahl is done when it becomes a smooth puree. This is assisted by using one of those high speed mini food mixers such as the Moulinex turbomix, whilst still in the pan.

Curried minced meat.
10 to 15 oz minced meat
Large onion chopped fine
Curry paste, hot, 2 - tablespoons.
Oil or ghee

Fry the onion in the oil until transparent, add curry paste, cook for a few minutes and then add the minced meat. Cook on low for a few minutes until the mince is cooked, stiring it to stop it sticking. Add a little oil if required. Try to keep it not too oily though.

Fried onions.
I buy mine ready cooked, from speciality asian foodstores.

Build the meal. Spoon a bed of fluffy white boiled rice onto a plate, spoon over a layer of dahl puree. Next, an ample helping of fried mince. Sprinkle over the top a little (ha ha) layer of fried onions. Eat, drink lager, and proceed to ones scratcher for a little shuteye.

Enjoy, Keith Perriman
Reply With Quote


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

> Do any of the TOT guys have the recipe?


Wots a TOT guy? I was in engine rooms for 12 years and never heard this acronym.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BlythSpirit said:


> Wots a TOT guy? I was in engine rooms for 12 years and never heard this acronym.


TOT = Texaco Overseas Tankships - see the avatar on Burntisland Ship Yard's post, #1 on this thread.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

off***dum sanddancer said:


> BP DAHL CURRY
> 
> Dahl curry. This was a favourite for Sunday lunch menu during the mid seventies, if I remember correctly. Sunday lunch for us dayworkers (and 4-8 watchkeepers) then was followed by a study of the deckhead followed by a closer study of the back of the eyelids. I had not seen it or heard of it for many years and, when real spices were available here in sunny South Shields ...................
> 
> Cheers for that, the curry pot calls, thanks...


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

> TOT = Texaco Overseas Tankships - see the avatar on Burntisland Ship Yard's post, #1 on this thread.


Thanks for that Ron unexplained acronyms always baffle me! (Jester)


----------



## willie mac quarrie (Sep 14, 2014)

Salivating thinking about this. Must try. Never had this wi Denholm


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

willie mac quarrie said:


> Salivating thinking about this. Must try. Never had this wi Denholm


But you probably had Roald Oats.

John T


----------



## willie mac quarrie (Sep 14, 2014)

Birryanni and Tennents after 4 to 8 mate!


----------

